# Large unit coil stopped up with lent.



## gman1954 (Sep 28, 2011)

Large unit coil 4'x8' slab coil stopped up at sewing plant.
Best way to clean 
Help Help


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 6, 2011)

I recommend a Bulls-Eye nozzle and water hose whenever possible. They allow you to focus the water jet small enough to write your name. I use them to clean chill water coils in high rises.

They run about $6 at Johnstone.


----------



## gman1954 (Sep 28, 2011)

Good Info this should do a better job.
Thanks
Gary Montgomery, Al.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 6, 2011)

You might shop vac it first and monitor the drain while washing the coil.


----------



## mikenew (Oct 10, 2011)

*Be careful*

I always use chemicals as a last resort and too much water pressure and you will fold the fins over and wreck your airflow.
Dry brush, vacuum out debris then water is usually the way to go but in the environment you are talking about removal of the coil to clean may be the only effective way to go.
Either way the only way you can really know if you are making an impact is to take static pressure readings on either side of the coil to see if you have made any difference.


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

mikenew said:


> I always use chemicals as a last resort and too much water pressure and you will fold the fins over and wreck your airflow.
> Dry brush, vacuum out debris then water is usually the way to go but in the environment you are talking about removal of the coil to clean may be the only effective way to go.
> Either way the only way you can really know if you are making an impact is to take static pressure readings on either side of the coil to see if you have made any difference.


What kind of chemicals do you use exactly?


----------



## mikenew (Oct 10, 2011)

*Still not recommended*

The chemicals we have available are an alkine detergent foaming coil cleaner or an acidic coil cleaner. Either one should be used carefully, diluted and not used in windy conditions as anyone on this site can tell you this stuff will ruin your modelling career. I still believe taking the equipment apart and provided you have sufficient water pressure is the way to go.


----------

